# Halong Bay 1 day tours



## kim pham (Dec 3, 2013)

Itinerary: Halong 1 day tour 

AM. Our tour guide picks you up at your hotel, start an interesting trip to Halong Bay. Along the way, you can see the beautiful rice fields of Red River Delta, then stop for short break at a local workshop where disabled people are working to make lovely hand made products. 
Halong day trip
PM. Arrive in Bai Chay tourist wharf, you are welcomed by crews and enjoy welcome drink. Start a dreamy trip, stunning scenery with thousands of Limestone Mountains, having lunch while the boat is cruising through the emerald water, passing by the Dog Stone, the Incense Burner islet, stop at fishing village for kayaking or rowing bamboo boat (optional). 

After that visit Fighting-Cock island and the Heavenly Palace (Thien Cung cave) – which was discovered in 1993, back to the boat for relax and our staffs serve you with fresh fruits. 

Back to Bai Chay Tourist wharf, disembark and get on bus to Hanoi. End of Halong Bay trip at your hotel. 

1-3paxs
4-6paxs
7-9paxs
10-12paxs
13-25paxs
28$
26$
25$
24$
22$

If you want private cruise click here please
Halong Bay Day tour packages included and excluded
Tour Included: Shuttle bus round trip, boat, entrance fee, lunch, tour guide, kayaking or bamboo boat, a bottle of water each day.

Tour Excluded: Drinks, tax, tips and others not clearly mentioned above.

What to bring: To enjoy most Halong Bay 1 day tour, you should take along with: Long sleeve clothes, hat or umbrella, sun cream, swim suit, sunglasses, Vietnam dongs.

Note: Joining group tour should be maximum 10-25 guests, sometimes less or full, depends each day.
If you have more days in Hanoi, I highly recommend you should enjoy Halong Bay 2 days 1 night with overnight boat is better than 1 day. Because of 6 hours on bus/ car in day.

Please contact us for more information and get the best service.

Contact to Hanoi Tours Booking


----------

